# cleaning the milkies milk saver



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

i got this 2 days ago and am loving it. i leak a lot and hate all of that milk being wasted even though i don't need and don't have any intention of bottle feeding. i collected milk with a bottle with my other babes but that was very awkward trying to nurse with one hand while holding a bottle under the other breast. this thing is so much easier.

the only problem i have so far is that it doesn't come with much direction. it has directions for cleaning with soapy water and air drying. however, it's not usually completely dry before my babe is ready to nurse again and i want to use it. i've been collecting milk even though it has some water droplets in it still but i don't know if that's ok for collecting milk. in other words, is that tiny bit of water bad for the milk?

has anyone had experience with this? if so, what did you do?


----------



## Erin77 (Aug 4, 2010)

I have the Milkies and now that my son is 11 months old, I haven't leaked in probably... 5 months? Anyway, it was a lifesaver for me and I froze a bunch of extra milk when he was younger. I just washed it with dish soap and dried it with a hand towel. It's silicone, it's not permeable and I would NOT worry about a small amount of extra water. I would not dilute breast milk on purpose with water, but a few drops will not hurt your baby.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

thanks. i leaked forever with #2, not so long with #3 so we shall see how long leak this time. so far, i'm getting 2-3 oz. a day. doesn't seem like much but since i'm not using it and just trying to store up a stash i think it's good.


----------



## Erin77 (Aug 4, 2010)

Having a stash is the way to go! Now that I can be gone longer from my son, I'm not pumping any more and just using up his stash for the rare occasions we go out in the evening or something. It's so freeing!


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Like the stashes I built up with ds2 and ds3, I don't plan on ever using this. I've never pumped. I just figure that since I'm leaking it I might as well save it for an emergency rather than having it wasted.


----------

